# udev problem

## fkarli

Hi,

I use a Intel e1000 ethernet card. 

If I use the latest sys-fs/udev 135-r3 the eth0 interface doesn´t work.

"ifconfig eth0 up"  brings the error "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"

This is with kernel 2.6.27 and 2.6.28 and with the driver compiled into the kernel or with driver as a module. Yes. I see the driver module with lsmod.  :Smile: 

It I downgrade to sys-fs/udev-130-r1 everything works fine. The interface is automatically detected and configured with dhcp.

I use this configuration for several years now and I have no idea what is going on. I want to use the latest packages but I cant´t 

Has someone an idea what I can do to debug this?

Thank you in advance.

Cheers

Frank

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fkarli,

Welcome to the Gentoo Forums.

Please post your 

```
rc-update show
```

and tell us which version of baselayout you have.

----------

## fkarli

Hi,

I have 

openRC 0.4.2

baselayout-2.0.0

---

centro ~ # rc-update   show

           ntp-client |      default                                  

                 dbus |      default                                  

                 famd |      default                                  

                 fsck | boot                                          

                 hald |      default                                  

                 mtab | boot                                          

                 ntpd |      default                                  

                 root | boot                                          

                 sshd |      default                                  

                 swap | boot                                          

              keymaps | boot                                          

                acpid |      default                                  

                devfs |                                 sysinit       

                cupsd |      default                                  

                dmesg |                                 sysinit       

                local |      default          nonetwork               

                samba |      default                                  

            savecache |              shutdown                         

           vixie-cron |      default                                  

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

             ddclient |      default                                  

           localmount | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

             mount-ro |              shutdown                         

               net.lo | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

               smartd |      default                                  

               sysctl | boot                                          

              urandom | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

 readahead-list-early | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

         cpufrequtils |      default                                  

             bootmisc | boot                                          

        device-mapper | boot                                          

       readahead-list | boot                                          

            alsasound |      default                                  

            killprocs |              shutdown  

Thank you for your help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fkarli,

You need udev in the sysinit runlevel, I don't see that in your post.

```
rc-update add udev sysinit
```

----------

## fkarli

sorry.

this was the output when installed udev-130-r1

when installed udev-135-r1 i have a "udev sysinit" line. I removed and added the udev line but the problem still exists. no eth0 interface

the complete output with 135-r1 is:

ntp-client | default 

dbus | default 

famd | default 

fsck | boot 

hald | default 

mtab | boot 

ntpd | default 

root | boot 

sshd | default 

swap | boot 

udev | sysinit

keymaps | boot 

acpid | default 

devfs | sysinit 

cupsd | default 

dmesg | sysinit 

local | default nonetwork 

samba | default 

savecache | shutdown 

vixie-cron | default 

syslog-ng | default 

ddclient | default 

localmount | boot 

consolefont | boot 

modules | boot 

hostname | boot 

mount-ro | shutdown 

net.lo | boot 

net.eth0 | default 

procfs | boot 

smartd | default 

sysctl | boot 

urandom | boot 

termencoding | boot 

readahead-list-early | boot 

hwclock | boot 

cpufrequtils | default 

bootmisc | boot 

device-mapper | boot 

readahead-list | boot 

alsasound | default 

killprocs | shutdown

Do you have an idea what I can do?

----------

## fkarli

does someone an idea what i can do to debug this? I reemerge all the relevant packages already.++

Thank you for your help

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## fkarli

thank you.

ifconfig -a gave me the answer.

I don´t know why but my ethernet interface is now eth4 with the latest udev. I adjusted the configuration and everything is fine now.

Thank you

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fkarli, 

If you delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, udev will recreate it next boot, with your ethernet interface as eth0.  

You can also edit the file so it links the right hardware address with the logical name.

----------

